# برنامج trysim



## محمدعلىباشا (29 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته معى برنامج ان شاء الله ها يعجبكم كتير موجود معى على اسطوانه ولا اعرف كيف انزله لحضراتكم على المنتدىارجو المساعده والبرناج هو برنامج تستطيع من خلاله رسم ماكينه وتعمل لها برنامجها plc وتستطيع ان تشاهده on lin ارجو المساعده كى يستفاد من الجميع


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهلا بك اخي محمدعلى باشا وسعيدة جدا بكرمك

اولا اضغط البرنامج
ثانيا قم بتحميله على احد مواقع التحميل وانصحك بالموقع التالي
http://www.9q9q.net/up3/
واعطنا الرابط

مشكوووور:7:


----------

